
Constraints You Experience as a Patient - praneshur99
What are the main pain points you experience as a patient ? In replies, add the name of the country you&#x27;re from.
======
gshdg
USA. That I have to call to follow up on my health care providers when they’re
supposed to be communicating with each other. Lack of pricing transparency.
Insurance system clearance procedures and denials.

